# The Brigade by Terry Copp



## dangerboy (21 Mar 2008)

The Brigade: The 5th Canadian Infantry Brigade in WWII by Terry Copp.  Published by Stackpole Books, ISBN-13: 978-0-8117-3422-6, price $20.95 Canadian. 208 pages with 75 pictures and 15 maps.

The Brigade is the story of the 5th Canadian Infantry Brigade in WWII, the 5th Infantry Brigade was made up of The Black Watch, The Calgary Highlanders and the The Regiment de Maisonneuve.  The Brigade landed in France 1 month after D-Day and fought in Caen and Verrieres Ridge then moved into Belgium and Holland and participated in the Scheldt Campaign.  The book talks about each units role in the battles they fought in and various problems they faced from the number and quality of replacement troops to command problems between CO's and Brigade.

I would recommend this book to anyone interested in learning more about the various units history and Canadian involvement in WWII.  Terry Copps writing is consistent with his previous books so it goes without saying if you are a fan of his writing you will like this book.   

http://www.stackpolebooks.com/cgi-bin/stackpolebooks.storefront


----------

